# Best distro for me?



## russianboy (Jul 19, 2007)

I am looking for a good distro of linux, some key things I'm looking for are:

1. Ease of configuration (so I can set up my network drive)
2. Ease of use (I don't want to be memorizing sudo and commands and that stuff)
3. Shitfulls of eye-candy. (I quite eating candy, so I need eye candy to get my fill of candy)

I was considering Sabayon


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 19, 2007)

K losing internet so quick...  

ubuntu, KDE interface, GRUB bootloader, please g-d learn the commands or you'll be stuck in console.


----------



## russianboy (Jul 19, 2007)

lol what?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 19, 2007)

If you don't understand what I said then you better study linux before you try to comprehend my chickentype or whatever.

OMG I FORGOT USE THE BERYL IF YOU WANT TEH UB3R EYE CANDY.


----------

